# My first grooming



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I finally bought my own clippers and decided to groom Moxie myself. Hopefully I didn't butcher the poor thing! It's my first time ever grooming a dog. I didn't get to trimming her face yet though. I've traumatize her enough. LOL But really, she was super good for me. Only problem is that whenever I go to clip her, she likes to roll over onto her back. LOL Not sure why.

Feedback always appreciated!




















~Pamela


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW! I think you did a GREAT job!!!!! I am VERY impressed!!! I want to groom Mia but am too scared!!! I guess I have to start somewhere!! $60 a groom is getting to be a little expensive!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she looks AWESOME! you did a good job, no butchering that I can see!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Moxie looks great! She's a doll.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh how sweet. She looks great mom. You did a magnificent job. Now about the lying on the back I have one that does the same thing and I have to get my daughter to hold her up while cutting. 


You should be proud of yourself. Honestly!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks darling! I love her cut and her head furnishings the way they are.
Maybe she rolls over on her back for a belly rub first. LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Good job! I know I couldn't have done that well. So do you have a plan for her face?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!!! She looks fantastic. You should be very proud of yourself. Looks very professional. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

She looks fabulous!!! You did a really good job! I only wish mine had come out looking that good the first time!  Moxie has the sweetest little face!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Moxie looks adorable!!! :wub: :wub: Great job on your first grooming!!! :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Great job Pamela, I knew you could do it girlfriend!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

*sigh* Moxie is one of the most beautiful fluffs I have ev-uh laid eyes upon, in my enti-yuh life, y'all!!! :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh she looks ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You did great, Moxie looks fantastic. I've been playing with the idea of buying clippers & giving it a try. Both of my fluffs, always sit down or lay down while I groom them. That doesn't make it easy at all.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! You're a natural! You did a fabulous job! :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great job, :thumbsup: I love the cut on her.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

wow your a pro.. can you do chelsey too


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Moxie looks absolutely FABULOUS!!!! :wub: Good job!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

You did an awesome job, Moxie looks great. :aktion033: Wish I could get the nerve to do mine.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--she looks amazing!! Fantastic job!!

I've been doing Ollie myself lately too.

My only advice--don't do like I did and go too short on the ears!!

Even if you kept her just the way she is, she looks great.

You guys who complain about your malt laying down while you groom them--you should count your lucky stars!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Wonderful job! She is So Cute! :aktion033:


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow!!! If you think this is "butchering" you should see my first attempt.... My husband made me feel so bad, I actually cried. LOL.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033: Wow, you did a great job! I admire your courage. I'm not brave enough to try grooming Karli myself. Maybe someday. . . . ..


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww! Moxie looks so cute!!  :aktion033: Great job!


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

> You guys who complain about your malt laying down while you groom them--you should count your lucky stars!![/B]


exactly my thoughts. Jackson does well with the shampoo - but when it comes to me drying him and then combing him out? fo-get-a-bowt-it! Jackson is NOT having it! Chicken strips save me for a bit - but when it comes to his face? nah uh. 

Kari & Jackson


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG now thats a haircut. She looks great. I did Murphy the other day, and unfortunately I only have a number ten blade, amd Murphys hair was so badly knotted I couldnt wait for a number 6 or seven to arrive. I am going to certainly buy a few more though, cause the ten is too short for him. he looks funny. 

I wish he would lie on his back so I could do his tummy, after a while he got sick of it, but he was pretty good other than that. 

Moxie looks ADORABLE.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job :aktion033: Moxie looks adorable


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is sooo adorable!! :wub: 

I think you did a great job, especially for your first time!! :smilie_daumenpos: 
I remember the first time I used clippers about 7 years ago, I butchered poor Peppi. It is a pretty funny story.
I love how you left her tail long and I love how her face looks as it is. The only suggestion I have is taking scissors to round off the feet a little, I think that is the hardest part. You truly did an excellent job!!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone for all the compliments! I can be such a perfectionist sometimes so that clouds my judgment. LOL So appreciate the feedback!

*2maltmom*.... I'm letting her head hair grow out since the groomer cut it way too short for what I wanted the last time. I want her head and tail long. I just need to get around her eyes and then wait until next grooming to shape her head up. I wanted to give her a break since I'm so slow and get to her eyes today.

*MyPotTart*... yeah, the feet are hard. I try to cut them round but Moxie just rolls over and makes it hard. I have to get my son to hold her upright! LOL In the second photo it looks like one paw is super skinny... it doesn't look like that. Looks funny compared to the rest in the photo! Hopefully I'll get the hang of the paw stuff next time.

I'm happy I dove in and just gave it a try. Worse case, it grows out right?  It will save alot money over time so the clippers/combs were worth the money. Also, I bought them on ebay for only $100 when they are normally around $139 + so not bad 

Thanks again everyone! I feel better now


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Moxie looks awesome! :aktion033: 

I put my wiggle worm in the bathroom sink - the only option there is to stand - and stand he does. On the face, I ask my husband to help me hold his face still so I can try to do it even. 

I tried the clippers and it was ok - I ended up just using scissors for the whole cut. I think that is a little less tramatic for Louis. I usually do it over a weekend so he doesn't suffer too much.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Moxie looks great :wub: I say you did a wonderful job :aktion033: :aktion033: I love the cut. I have the clippers etc. but just can't stand there to do the job, but if our groomer retires I am going to have to try, there is no one else in town I could trust, I may invest in one of those little round grooming tables and have a go one day, I think it would be much easier if I had good control, Koko is such a wiggle butt :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Good Job! :smilie_daumenpos: 

I really want to learn how to do the grooming myself too. I just need to work up the courage! You did a fabulous job for your first time. Moxie looks great! :aktion033:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Moxie looks adorable. Nice job!! :aktion033:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

well done :aktion033: 

I think it looks great


regards
schnuppe


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic job. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think you did a great job, but besides that - I don't think that it would be possible for Moxie not to look stunning. She is a beauty!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, great job :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: it's fun isn't it?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow! You did a wonderful job! Moxie looks ADORABLE!! :wub:


----------

